# Versionkonflikt bei  x11-libs/qt

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte eigentlich MythTV emergen, allerdings bekomme ich da folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
noname ~ # emerge -av mythtv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-tv/mythtv-0.20_p12288-r1  USE="alsa dts dvb dvd ieee1394 jack joystick lcd mmx opengl perl vorbis xvmc (-altivec) -autostart -backendonly -crciprec -dbox2 -debug -freebox -frontendonly -hdhomerun -ivtv -lirc" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 nvidia via" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/mythtv-themes-0.20  13,821 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 13,821 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

>>> starting parallel fetching

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) media-tv/mythtv-0.20_p12288-r1 to /

 * mythtv-0.20_svn12288.patch.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * mythtv-0.20_svn12288.patch.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * mythtv-0.20_svn12288.patch.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * mythtv-0.20_svn12288.patch.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * mythtv-0.20_svn12288.patch.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * mythtv-0.20.tar.bz2 MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * mythtv-0.20.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * mythtv-0.20.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * mythtv-0.20.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * mythtv-0.20.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking mythtv-0.20.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking mythtv-0.20_svn12288.patch.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * MythTV requires Qt to be built with mysql and opengl use flags enabled.

 * Please re-emerge =x11-libs/qt-3*, after having the use flags set.

!!! ERROR: media-tv/mythtv-0.20_p12288-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1596:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 666:   Called pkg_setup

  mythtv-0.20_p12288-r1.ebuild, line 94:   Called die

!!! Please fix the above issues, before continuing.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

noname ~ # 
```

Jetzt zickt er rum das ich "x11-libs/qt-3* re-emergen" soll??

Installiert ist: x11-libs/qt-4.2.2

```
noname ~ # emerge -av x11-libs/qt

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-4.2.2  USE="accessibility cups dbus gif jpeg mysql opengl png postgres xinerama zlib -debug -doc -examples -firebird -glib -mng -nas -nis -odbc -pch -qt3support -sqlite -sqlite3" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

```

Was muß ich da machen, dass sich MythTV emergen läßt?

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann installier doch qt-3.x? QT ist wie KDE auch, geslotted, also kannst du es ohne Probleme parallel installieren.

Tobi

----------

## 3PO

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Dann installier doch qt-3.x? QT ist wie KDE auch, geslotted, also kannst du es ohne Probleme parallel installieren.
> 
> Tobi

 

Und wie geht das? What the hell is "geslotted"

----------

## kurt

hallo,

```
emerge \<qt-3.99 -1av
```

gruss

kurt

----------

## 3PO

Danke erstmal

 *kurt wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> ```
> emerge \<qt-3.99 -1av
> ```
> ...

 

Habe ich so gemacht, hat auch funktioniert, leider läßt sich MythTV immernoch nicht emergen. --> Selbiger Fehler wie oben schon genannt.

----------

## kurt

hallo,

du sollst ja qt-3 re-mergen nicht qt-4

gruss

kurt

----------

## nikaya

 *3PO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jetzt zickt er rum das ich "x11-libs/qt-3* re-emergen" soll??
> 
> Installiert ist: x11-libs/qt-4.2.2
> ...

 

Nein,installiert ist qt-3* und qt-4*.

Installier Dir mal app-portage/eix (wenn nicht schon geschehen).

"emerge -s" zeigt nur die höchste Version an,eix dagegen alle.  :Wink: 

```
eix x11-libs/qt

[I] x11-libs/qt

     Available versions:

        (3)     3.3.4-r8 3.3.6-r4 (~)3.3.6-r5

        (4)     4.1.4-r2 [m](~)4.2.1 (~)4.2.2

     Installed versions:  3.3.6-r5(3)(16:37:38 25.11.2006)(cups -debug -doc -examples -firebird gif -immqt -immqt-bc ipv6 -mysql -nas -nis -odbc opengl -postgres -sqlite -xinerama)

                          4.2.2(4)(15:11:01 09.12.2006)(-accessibility cups dbus -debug -doc -examples -firebird gif -glib -input_devices_wacom jpeg -mng -mysql -nas -nis -odbc opengl -pch png -postgres -qt3support -sqlite -sqlite3 -xinerama zlib)

     Homepage:            http://www.trolltech.com/

     Description:         The Qt toolkit is a comprehensive C++ application development framework.

```

----------

## 3PO

eix sagt:

```
noname ~ # update-eix

Reading Portage settings ..

Building database (/var/cache/eix) ..

[0] /usr/portage/ (cache: metadata)

     Reading 100%

[1] /usr/portage/local/layman/sabayon (cache: none)

     Reading 100%

Applying masks ..

Database contains 11463 packages in 149 categories.

noname ~ # eix x11-libs/qt

[I] x11-libs/qt

     Available versions:

        (3)     3.3.4-r8 3.3.6-r3[1] 3.3.6-r4 (~)3.3.6-r4[1] (~)3.3.6-r5

        (4)     4.1.4-r2 (~)4.2.1 (~)4.2.2

     Installed versions:  3.3.6-r5(3)(13:30:16 30.12.2006)(cups -debug -doc -exa                                mples -firebird gif -immqt immqt-bc ipv6 -mysql -nas -nis -odbc opengl -postgres                                 -sqlite xinerama)

                          4.2.2(4)(12:22:38 30.12.2006)(accessibility cups dbus                                 -debug -doc -examples -firebird gif -glib -input_devices_wacom jpeg -mng mysql -                                nas -nis -odbc opengl -pch png postgres -qt3support -sqlite -sqlite3 xinerama zl                                ib)

     Homepage:            http://www.trolltech.com/

     Description:         The Qt toolkit is a comprehensive C++ application deve                                lopment framework.

* x11-libs/qt-embedded

     Available versions:  (3)  3.3.4 (~)3.3.4-r1

     Homepage:            http://www.trolltech.com/products/embedded/

     Description:         Embedded Linux port of Qt

[1] /usr/portage/local/layman/sabayon

Found 2 matches.

noname ~ #

```

...und nun?

----------

## firefly

du hast qt-3.3.6 und qt-4.2.2 installiert.

Nur bei qt-3.3.6 ist das useflag mysql nicht gesetzt.

Mach mal ein 

```
emerge -pv "<qt-4"
```

----------

## franzf

```
USE="mysql" emerge -avt =qt-3*
```

Um da fix zu machen, einfach in package.use den Eintrag x11-libs/qt mysql opengl.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## kurt

du wolltest noch wissen was geslotted ist

steht im handbook unter Variables "SLOT" http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/handbook/handbook.xml?part=2&chap=1

gruss

kurt

----------

## 3PO

Jetzt bin ich einen kleinen Schrit weiter.

Ich habe mal:

```
USE="cups -debug -doc -examples -firebird gif -immqt immqt-bc ipv6 mysql -nas -nis -odbc opengl -postgres -sqlite xinerama)" emerge \<qt-3.99 -1av
```

 gemacht.

Jetzt "emerged" er MythTV (-hofentlich), zumindest nörgelt er nicht mehr.

```
* MythTV requires Qt to be built with mysql and opengl use flags enabled. 

* Please re-emerge =x11-libs/qt-3*, after having the use flags set.
```

Die Meldung ist mal weg.

--> Werde dann berichten, obs durchgelaufen ist.

----------

## franzf

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Jetzt bin ich einen kleinen Schrit weiter.
> 
> Ich habe mal:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Du musst, wenn du ein Use-Flag änderst, bei einem neumergen nicht alle Use-Flags mit angeben.

In deinem Fall wäre ein USE="mysql" emerge -avt1 =qt-3* vollkommen ausreichend gewesen.

Und wie gesagt, bei deinem nächsten emerge -uDN world wird dein qt wieder mit -mysql compiliert. Um das jetzt fix zu machen ist /etc/portage/package.use dein Freund.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich würde nie USE="flag" emerge foo machen, denn das gilt immer nur für den nächsten Emerge-Vorgang.

Immer gleich schön in die /etc/portage/package.use mit dem Format:

Kategorie/Paket Use-Flag

Ich sehe auch keinen Vorteil, das erst auf dem anderen Weg zu "testen".

Tobi

----------

## 3PO

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ich würde nie USE="flag" emerge foo machen, denn das gilt immer nur für den nächsten Emerge-Vorgang.
> 
> Immer gleich schön in die /etc/portage/package.use mit dem Format:
> 
> Kategorie/Paket Use-Flag
> ...

 

Dann müßte der Eintrag bei mir ja wohl so lauten, oder?

```
x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r5 mysql
```

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> Dann müßte der Eintrag bei mir ja wohl so lauten, oder?
> 
> ```
> x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r5 mysql
> ```
> ...

 

[Stimme von Paul Panzer] Richtig [/Stimme]

----------

## nikaya

 *3PO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dann müßte der Eintrag bei mir ja wohl so lauten, oder?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Japp,korrekt.

Ich weiß nicht wie das mit den Flags in zukünftigen Versionen aussieht.Der Eintrag gilt nur für diese eine Version.Ein Update würde dann evtl. wieder ohne "mysql" kompiliert werden.Für zukünftige Versionen müßte es heißen:

```
>=x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r5 mysql
```

Aber vielleicht wird es von den Maintainern in Zukunft ja auch per default gesetzt.

----------

## franzf

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *3PO wrote:*   
> 
> Dann müßte der Eintrag bei mir ja wohl so lauten, oder?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nein  :Razz: 

Wenn du eine Version angibst musst du immer ein Zeichen wie ">, <, =, >=, <=, ~" angeben, sonst kommt bei deinem nächsten emerge eine Meldung ala "Falscher Eintrag in Datei blablabla".

z.B.:

```
--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: x11-libs/qt-4.2.2
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Oder wir lassen die kompletten Versionsangaben weg:

x11-libs/qt mysql

Tobi

----------

## 3PO

Es scheint so, dass auch hier "viele Wege nach Rom führen".

Ich habs mal so eingetragen:

```
>=x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r5 mysql
```

----------

## nikaya

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nein 
> 
> Wenn du eine Version angibst musst du immer ein Zeichen wie ">, <, =, >=, <=, ~" angeben, sonst kommt bei deinem nächsten emerge eine Meldung ala "Falscher Eintrag in Datei blablabla".
> ...

 

Schlaumeier,weißt mal wieder alles besser.  :Wink:   :Wink: 

Hast natürlich mal wieder recht.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## franzf

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   
> 
> Nein 
> 
> Wenn du eine Version angibst musst du immer ein Zeichen wie ">, <, =, >=, <=, ~" angeben, sonst kommt bei deinem nächsten emerge eine Meldung ala "Falscher Eintrag in Datei blablabla".
> ...

 

Naja, mal wieder... zum Glück gehen die "Fehlversuche" eher unter  :Wink: 

Aber den Schlaumeier nehm ich als Kompliment ins neue Jahr mit, wird also sicher ein gutes  :Very Happy: 

----------

